# Calgary, AB area



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

See those big lumpy looking things with snow on em' off to your left (west)? Head on out towards Banff......I can gaurantee you'll see something.....

I sure someone else will chime in with better directions but I'm sure you will find places closer to the city as well. Speaking of which......the last time I was in calgary I couldn't help but notice that the native "Doe" population in the city was worth a few pics...:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Not many antelope in the big lumpy things with snow on them. Head east towards Morin and check out the Red Deer River valley. Lots of Muley's in there. Lots of Antelope in the Hanna area but that's getting a bit further than an hour away. You may also want to check out the area around Dorothy (east of Drumheller) some good country there too. I've never hunted it, but there is some awesome wildlife & scenery photo op's there.


----------



## SaskArcher10 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone know anything about the drumheller area? Any mulies in those hills, cuz theres some great scenery for photos there.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

SA, another area to look at is Big Valley, it's parklands & grasslands. Lots of rolling hills and the Red Deer River valley to boot. There's supposed to be a fair amount of moose in that area too. You might want to check that out, moose are rutting now.


----------



## SaskArcher10 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, what does everyone know about the Red Deer River Valley? I see it runs right a long here for a good long way, and was thinking of going to check it out. What animals might i find there if any? thanks(again still wondering if anyone knows about deer in the Drumheller area as well; awesome countryside that I would love to just go hiking in, but I'd like to see some deer too)


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

You're going to find some of the best muley country Alberta has to offer. Not only that, there will be the odd moose here and there. Plus you should see some decent whitetails. If you're in the right area there should also be the odd elk around. (north of the Suffield Training Area for example). I don't know what the Red Deer would compare with in Sask. I know I've not seen anything in the northern 1/2 of sk. that compares to the Red Deer River valley as far as scenery goes. It's just really different. Some people like it, some people don't.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

If you want to find some nice elk and deer, head out towards the Banff area. If you can find the right spots you can find some massive herds. If you want some nice pics of deer, moose and the ocassional elk, try the Sundre area.


----------



## SaskArcher10 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Where's the wildlife?*

Yesterday I went just straight east of Three Hills, until I hit the Red Deer River Valley, and hiked in there, but im not seeing any deer or anything. Needless to say, I was a little disappointed but I still had a great time hiking in the hills and enjoying the outdoors. Thanks for the tip of telling me to go there.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm surprised you didn't get to see much for game. Were you out and about during the morning or evening?


----------



## SaskArcher10 (Apr 8, 2006)

Went out in the evening; that picture is taken about an hour and a half before sunset, and i walked back in the dark. Didn't see a single deer, but maybe I'm in the wrong spot.......


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow - I always see deer in the valley when I cross the river west of Morin on the way to Calgary.


----------



## SaskArcher10 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks russ, I guess I'll have to check it out again, because thats where I was; just off the road in the valley between Morrin and Three Hills. Where do you look? Like are you saying in the fields around sunset/sunrise, or in the trees up near the tops, or where do you see the deer? Also, I'm assuming, but just curious, are they mulies or whitetails? thanks for all the tips and advice russ.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Mulies, I'd find an area away from the highway and watch the fields. A place where the deer can move from the cover in the valley to a good forage field easily. Mulies tend to like forage crops and canola. If you can find a pea field with easy access from the valley floor you should see a lot of whitetails.


----------



## LabRat314 (Oct 7, 2007)

3 words. Forestry Trunk Road.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I went to see Buffalo jump Friday and we seen quite a few Mulies there and it is just east of Three Hills.


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

Golf course behind the Banff Spings Hotel,big elks and lots of them.


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

Take a run out the 549 going to millarville. The Elk are in the field to the North off the highway and are not going to be bothered with you zooming in for pictures.


----------

